# Do you seal your lotions?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

When I was buying my natural malibu totles from bayousome, I always purchased the little plastic capper things that you put over the end of the bottle and then put the cap on. Where I am getting my tottles from now does not carry them, nor does bayousome allow you to separately purchase them. What do you all do with your lotion? Thanks, Linda


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't seal mine but then I don't sell a ton of them either. And I am always present, only set a few out at a time, and make sure no one opens them. If I had them in a shop I would be sealing them.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

:yeahthat


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Where can I get the seals?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I do not seal the ends of the tubes but I shrink wrap all of my products. I don't like the little seals since they tend to stick in the lid and then it is had to get it out and customers aren't happy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I had had lots of comments on how professional the seals look and I agree, it's a very cheap second step. But with lotions I only use shrink wrap on bottles being resold. It helps my resellers keep folks out of their lotion on display. Course most of what I do is because it's what my stores and resellers have asked for over time. Vicki


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Linda,
Did you find any?

Tiffany


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany, I did find some.....they were $26 for 500 that includes the rediculous shipping  I can find the link if your interested.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, if you don't mind I would like the link. I found some mini soap shrink wrap too. They are 2 x 3 or something like that. I was thinking maybe those would work but haven't given it much thought yet.


----------

